# Went to the first MD gun show for 2007 today...



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

...and picked up a CZ-52 with 2 mags and a military-style flap holster for $189. I've heard a lot of good things about them and have been looking for one at a reasonable price for a while now. I'll pick it up in about 2 weeks.

Since I'm going in for carpal tunnel surgery on my first wrist on Thursday, it will be a while before I have a chance to take it to the range.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Ummm...

You better be FULLY healed from your surgery before touching off a CZ-52.

I've only fired one clip from one but it's a very snappy round leaving that gun. The trigger on the one I fired was heavy, gritty, ugly. The sights were rudimentary (that's a compliment).


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Hyunchback said:


> Ummm...
> 
> You better be FULLY healed from your surgery before touching off a CZ-52.
> 
> I've only fired one clip from one but it's a very snappy round leaving that gun. The trigger on the one I fired was heavy, gritty, ugly. The sights were rudimentary (that's a compliment).


It'll most likely be June; I'm getting both wrists done. I can hardly hold anything now, anyway.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Understood.

I don't fault the CZ 52 for what it is, a military sidearm from a military philosphy of "cheap, dirty, plenty". CZ later came out with designs that were lightyears ahead in ergonomics, reliability and accuracy, such as the CZ 75 family.


----------

